# Sapphire Radeon 9200se Atlantis	Upgrade Bios



## vuebots (Apr 13, 2006)

Is there a better bios for this card??? Thanks

Graphics Card Manufacturer	Powered by ATI	
Graphics Chipset	SAPPHIRE RADEON 9200SE ATLANTIS	
Device ID	5964	
Vendor	1002	

Subsystem ID	7C26	
Subsystem Vendor ID	174B	

Bus Type	AGP	
Current Bus Setting	AGP 8X	

BIOS Version	008.015.058.000	
BIOS Part Number	BK-ATI VER008.015.058.000	
BIOS Date	2003/12/27	

Memory Size	128 MB	
Memory Type	DDR SGRAM / SDRAM	

Core Clock in MHz	200 MHz	
Memory Clock in MHz	164 MHz


----------



## Galant (Apr 27, 2006)

You wont have to try making it better coz it wouldnt make a difference. It´s just not a gamer card it´s for office. U could try to overclock...but like sayd it won´t make it a card for gaming. Try to get another card if you cant afford a new card try to get a used from eba* or so. by the way, what do you want to do with it?

PS: imho it had been better to post this in the graficscard topic


----------

